

Be brilliant at the basics (of Business) - cwan
http://www.davidairey.com/business-basics/

======
thirdstation
"More important than great offices, a cool logo and a function spreadsheet is
a sustainable, differentiated, profitable idea on which to build your
business."

What is meant by a "function spreadsheet"? Is it literally referring to a
spreadsheet (like Excel or whatever)? I took this to mean use the simplest
tools you can at the start, in contrast to focusing on your business process
instead of your business.

